# Help! Any computer experts here? Need help with data recovery



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi,

3 days back, my laptop died. First time in 25 years of owning a computer, water fell on the keyboard, I didnt turn it off immediately, and that was a mistake. 

When I went to the computer shop, and asked them to copy some of my files from the hard disk, the folders that were in the desktop--I couldnt copy them because it said "you don't have permission to do so" . I was allowed to copy the files from the d: directory. I had a user name called "Acer" for Windows, and it required a password. So what do I do now if I want at least to save or backup those files to a different hard disk? How do I copy the ones from directory c: since the computer (motherboard) is probably dead?  In other words, I simply don't get asked for a password, just denied permission to copy the files.

There is a language problem here where I am, and most computer shops are closed for the Chinese New Year for at least a few days more.

thanks,
Richard


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Typically, if you install an old hard drive in another computer, you would have full access to the file system on that drive. Do you know what procedure the shop used to recover the files?


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

Richard, it's sometimes possible to remove a hard drive from a laptop and install it into an enclosure, making it an external drive, which you can then connect to another computer to access data. They sell enclosure kits online. Here's an article I wrote about doing this with a Mac hard drive from a dead Mac laptop:

Salvaging the hard drive from a dead Apple Powerbook G4; installation into an enclosure; conversion of an internal hard drive to an external 
http://www.jmooneyham.com/salvaging-the-hard-drive-from-a-dead-apple-powerbook-g4.html


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Okay, thanks, that helps. They did indeed remove the hard drive, which had been partitioned into drive c: and d:,  and attached it with a case and a cord to a different computer (theirs, in the shop) and displayed the files on that computer--but only the ones from drive d: were accessible. The ones from drive C:--you could see the file names, but when you tried to copy them, it said "you don't have permission."

No, I don't know about the system--my knowledge of computers is very basic.

thanks,
richard


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Make sure the account you're using on your new computer has what's called "local administrator access". They should be able to read all the files on an externally mounted drive irrespective of permissions.

Alternatively, the permissions might be explicitly not set. To check, right click on the files in question, go to security/permissions, then add "read/write" permission to the user group "everyone".

Let us know if that fixed it!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

^^ This.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

thanks a heap.
i'm assuming if the motherboard's gone, the laptop is just scrap, so i'll retrieve the hard disk.
and then I need to buy the device that will hold it and connect it to my borrowed laptop until I can afford a new laptop--the device they used in the shop looked like a rectangular metal frame with a cable attached to it. Is that correct?
That sounds like the cheapest solution.
richard


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes. If you put your old laptop's hard drive in an enclosure, it should function like any other kind of external hard drive; kinda like a big, heavy USB key. 

You want something like this:

Disclaimer: These products came up with a few seconds of idle googling. I have no experience with any of them and I'm not recommending these specific brands/products.

http://www.overstock.com/Electronics/SKQUE-2.5-inch-SATA-to-USB-External-Hard-Drive-Enclosure/5323722/product.html?cid=207675

or,

http://www.focalprice.com/CD160S/25_SATA_External_Hard_Disk_Drive_Enclosure_Silver.html?Currency=AUD

If your disk is SATA (if your laptop is new-ish it probably is). You may have to get something else if your hard drive is IDE.

NOTE: There IS a difference between SATA and IDE. Some (more expensive) adapters support both, but most support only one.

Good luck! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## J. Tanner (Aug 22, 2011)

If it's a temporary situation most people will use a conversion cable like this rather than go for the full expense of an enclosure:

http://www.amazon.com/Drive-Adapter-Converter-Optical-External/dp/B001OORMVQ/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1327374572&sr=8-4

It's ugly, but it's cheap.


----------



## Rykymus (Dec 3, 2011)

The external drive enclosure will get you access to the drive from another computer, but the problem is that the files were set to private in the Operating System, so you cannot access them from anything other than the original user account. I'm surprised that the computer shop didn't know how to get around this, as it is quite easy. If the OS is Windows XP, you have to boot into Safe Mode by tapping the F8 key during startup and then selecting Safe Mode. Then you can change ownership on the files and do what you like with them. If the OS is Vista or Win7, then you should be able to access them directly.

I run a computer repair service from a shop at my home, so I do this A LOT! (Like, a few times per day.) If you need help, you can give me a ring and I'll talk you thru it.

Here's a link where you can find lots of external hard drive enclosures. I buy nearly all my parts here, lots of reviews, pics, etc..., and decent prices
http://www.newegg.com/Store/SubCategory.aspx?SubCategory=92&name=External-Enclosures

Good Luck


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi, thanks all.

I bought the enclosure from a shop, and connected it to my friend's laptop, which has Windows 7.

so far, it is still resisting giving me permission. 

How would I go in safe mode with Windows 7? 

I am going to try again and write down detailed steps i took to see if by doing so, someone can tell me ways around it--this is very stressful, as at this point it is uncertain if the original laptop will ever be capable of repair. I was innocent and foolish enough as to save many files on C:, because I was running out of space on D. Also, the desktop is an easy place to keep folders you are working on.

thanks a lot!
richard


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Richard,

This article should explain it:

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-AU/windows7/Start-your-computer-in-safe-mode

Cheers,

Dave.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

David Adams said:


> Hi Richard,
> 
> This article should explain it:
> 
> ...


Dave: Tried safe mode, tried right click, tried the administrator account, tried dragging files to a shared folder, but always the same message: Access is denied. 
Luckily, most of my files were in d, though programs were all in c, and the cover files I was working on or had already worked on, but didn't have backup.
still, I am sure someone will find a solution . . . eventually. And if this report tells something . . . well, I am certainly learning something.
thanks, all.

richard


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek (Feb 10, 2010)

You could try file recovery software like Pandora http://download.cnet.com/Pandora-Recovery/3000-2094_4-10694796.html?tag=mncol;1 or Vaiosoft recovery manager http://download.cnet.com/VaioSoft-Recovery-Manager/3000-2094_4-10286449.html?tag=mncol;7 both of which are free.

Never tried either personally, but they seem to have some fair reviews.


----------



## Rykymus (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't have Windows 7, so I'm working from memory here. From safe mode, right click on the folder/file, choose properties. Then click security, then the advanced button, Change the owner of the folder to the user account that you're using on your friends laptop, then make sure that the setting propagate to all files and folders within (child folders). Apply all that, and then you should have access.


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Rykymus said:


> I don't have Windows 7, so I'm working from memory here. From safe mode, right click on the folder/file, choose properties. Then click security, then the advanced button, Change the owner of the folder to the user account that you're using on your friends laptop, then make sure that the setting propagate to all files and folders within (child folders). Apply all that, and then you should have access.


Aye, that's basically what I meant. I've created a bunch of screenshots below which should explain this.

YOU MUST HAVE "LOCAL ADMINISTRATOR" FOR THIS TO WORK!

Directions as follows:

First, locate your wayward files like so:










Then right click on the files or folders:










Something like this should pop up...










Go to the security tab and click 'edit':










Now click "add":










Type "everyone" and click on 'check names':










Click "okay":










Make sure the newly created "Everyone" is selected, then tick "Full Control":










Hit "OK" until you're back to where you were. You should now have access to those files.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Richardcrasta said:


> Hi, thanks all.
> I bought the enclosure from a shop, and connected it to my friend's laptop, which has Windows 7.


I recently upgraded form windowXP to Win7. Window 7 by default required me to use PW. I had to figure out to remove it. I am the only user and I don't need to set up multi-user account. But I still don't know how to get rid off this multi-user function.

What I am suggesting is try with some other version of window! You already got good suggestions that you can try. Good luck!


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Well, someone suggested I check for viruses. And found these 4 infected files with:

Win-32-crypt-LBZ (trojan)
Ricsi-831
VBS-Malware gen
VBS-Malware gen

Do I delete, move to chest, repair, or do nothing?
thanks


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm wondering if I'm talking too out of the box here, but usually a linux distro will easily get files from "protected" drives... There are even special linux distro's meant for this exact purpose, to pull files from broken harddrives, even hidden files.
I've never done it myself but from experience I know I could easily get into my windows files when I was still dualbooting...

There are multiple distro's you can run off a usb stick (they usually only take a few MB), you plug it in before booting, change the boot to boot from USB and you'll be able to run a linux distro from the usb without needing to install anything...

If needed, it might be your last backup option if nothing else works...


----------



## tamaraheiner (Apr 23, 2011)

Golly, did you get this figured out? (Yes, I'm like the last person on earth who says golly...luckily it's not a trait I passed on to any of my characters.) We got water on a keyboard once and the laptop was gone after that.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Not yet!

Someone said I was not seeing the files, or couldn't reach them, because of a virus in Drive C. Which was true. But I am not sure the trouble is over with merely identifying them.


Win-32-crypt-LBZ (trojan)
Ricsi-831
VBS-Malware gen
VBS-Malware gen

what a lesson, and it came when I was unprepared--lots of stray files and folders not backed up. Luckily the main folder with my writings in it (not all, but 98%) was backed up on a USB (4 GB). Now I realize you need to back up everything, to a second hard disk of 40-100 GB--though they cost around $100.

will keep you posted, and thanks all; will watch this board.


----------



## tamaraheiner (Apr 23, 2011)

have you taken it anywhere? It cost me $200 bucks but I took my laptop somewhere where they hacked into my hard drive from another computer. I got all my data back. Well worth it to me.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

tamaraheiner said:


> have you taken it anywhere? It cost me $200 bucks but I took my laptop somewhere where they hacked into my hard drive from another computer. I got all my data back. Well worth it to me.


Tamara, I took it to 2 stores, one was closing for the long Chinese New Year, the other said they needed more time, but it looked like it needed a new motherboard. Anyway, I'll keep trying. Though I don't have $200; I once had $75,000 available on all my credit cards, and now, close to zilch and can't even afford a cover designer, but am expecting a turnaround, and expect to be rich by year's end. Until then, looking for low-cost solutions.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

like I suggested before, try looking for a way to get into your computer with a linux distro... this is as far as I know the way most computer shops do it too. Try looking online, the linux community is very helpful.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

kiazishiru said:


> like I suggested before, try looking for a way to get into your computer with a linux distro... this is as far as I know the way most computer shops do it too. Try looking online, the linux community is very helpful.


thanks for all the suggestions. will look for this. I just realized my friend's laptop was not Windows 7 but Windows XP, but I did find a way on Windows 7 to change file permissions individually, and thus open them. With Linux, none of this will be necessary, you think?

Also, another computer shop has said they would try to replace the "main board" (motherboard) for $80. If they do that, then I can insert the hard drive back into the old laptop and at that point, hopefully, all programs will work . . . and there won't be a block. So now, just 24 hours before I learn if they succeeded.

thanks again.


----------



## MGalloway (Jun 21, 2011)

kiazishiru said:


> I'm wondering if I'm talking too out of the box here, but usually a linux distro will easily get files from "protected" drives... There are even special linux distro's meant for this exact purpose, to pull files from broken harddrives, even hidden files.
> I've never done it myself but from experience I know I could easily get into my windows files when I was still dualbooting...


Knoppix on CD can be used for this purpose. Years ago, I picked up the book, "Knoppix Hacks", and it came with a CD and instructions on how to pull files off a Windows hard drive. I had to use it to rescue some files from a relative's hard drive when the drive started to fail, and it worked pretty well. I don't know how well it works with later systems such as Vista or Windows 7, though.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Newer versions of it should work fine, also distro's like those listed here should use fine.

For me to make a bootable disc I use Unetbootin
For data recovery you would need 2 usb sticks, one to load the distro on and one to put the data on you want saved.
Choose a distro with a "live" option, which means you can play around with it before installing it (ubuntu usually has it, though don't use the newest version if the computer is old-ish), use unetbootin to make it bootable.
This way it should work the fastest...


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi there,

A NEW QUESTION RELATING TO A DIFFERENT TYPE OF DATA RECOVERY.

FIRST, a bit off topic here, but an update: as I realized my laptop was totally dead, forced to go in for a new one 2 days back, a Dell Inspiron with Windows 7, using my Kindle/smashwords royalties. Still to recover some data, but will figure it out.

moving from an XP P2  Acer dinosaur to a Windows 7 core i3 Dell now means I have to figure out why my cursor jumps, screens disappear and menus pop up. A minor life-changing experience brought on by carelessly spilled water. I had thought the Dell's keyboard was bigger, but now realize it simply had a numeric pad, and the keys are actually a bit more congested.

thanks again, am sure all the suggestions above will help me figure out the last scrap of data. 

Here's THE NEW question, however. I used to backup my emails with Outlook Express. Yahoo, and Hotmail. Starting around 2003. Somewhere along the way, emails got erased from the account, and I can't find them, so I must go back to those original back up files. Does anyone know how I can read them without compromising any other data? Meaning, the back up file from Oct. 2003 will be different from the backup file from Jan 2005, so how do i keep them separate and still read them? Haven't done it yet, so even elementary advice would be helpful.

at the moment, I have Microsoft Outlook, but not Outlook Express on my new laptop.

ADDED: Yes, knew there was something else. I used to keep files with Word Perfect password protection thinking that since that program is rare, it meant extra protection for me. But the shop told me they cannot make Word Perfect work with 64-bit Windows, only with 32-bit. Anyone who has had this problem and has a solution, maybe?
thanks
richard


----------

